# 'Gooien' en 'werpen': synoniemen met verschil?



## ThomasK

Ik vermeldde het even in de thread over _zekerheid/ veiligheid_, maar ik breng het even apart ter sprake... We beschouwen 'werpen' en 'gooien' als synoniemen - en dat doet Van Dale volgens mij ook, voor zover ik dat kan zien - maar in de praktijk...

Ik dacht zelf eens aan *'bommenwerper'* (bekend begrip) en *'bommengooier'*. wat tot mijn verbazing wel in de Woordenlijst voorkomt (naast 'bommenplaatser'). Duidelijk verschil, voor iedere native speaker meteen duidelijk. Volgens mij tonen de combinaties dat de woorden in wezen niet zomaar synoniem zijn, al was het maar door het register.  "Werpen" zit in het eerder formeel register en kan dus ook impliceren dat iets georganiseerd gebeurt, terwijl "gooien" informeel is. Het zijn dus synoniemen, zo lijkt het, maar in de praktijk toch weer niet...

Idem met een *'worp'* bij varkens vs. een *'gooi'* (naar een functie) bij een politicus of zo. Daar lijken de woorden nog minder interchangeable. verwisselbaar. Atleten krijgen bijvoorbeeld vier worpen, niet vier *gooien. Enz.

Of zien jullie het anders? Korte aanduidingen van gelijkaardige synoniemen welkom!_ (Desnoods moet ik het thema eens in EHL aanbrengen, als er talloze voorbeelden blijken te zijn. Ik heb al wel vaker gemerkt dat synoniemen niet altijd zomaar inwisselbaar zijn, maar of dat betekent dat ze geen synoniemen zijn???)_


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> . Atleten krijgen bijvoorbeeld vier worpen, niet vier *gooien.


Drie. Bij de kampnummers in het algemeen praat men over drie pogingen. In de werpnummers zijn dat natuurlijk worpen. In de andere: sprongen.
Als je je daarmee plaatst voor de finale, dan nog drie pogingen, worpen of sprongen.

Ik gooide bijvoorbeeld vijftien meter met de kogel bij het kogelstoten. Dat was mijn verste worp. Al de andere keren wierp ik de kogel minder ver. Ik deed ook discuswerpen en niet discusgooien. Ik gooide zelfs met de discus op het strand. En heb er dan ook een paar verloren geworpen in zee.

Er is een zekere mate van wisselbaarheid tussen fysiek gooien en werpen, maar niet totaal.
En dan heb je nog smijten.


---------





> Werper
> 
> persoon die of toestel dat werpt
> vrouw *werpster*ook als tweede lid in samenstellingen als de volgende, waarin het eerste lid datgene noemt wat wordt geworpen: *boemerangwerper, discuswerper, granaatwerper, hamerwerper, handgranaatwerper, lassowerper, messenwerper, raketwerper, speerwerper, stenenwerper, traangaswerper*





> Gooier
> iem. die gooit
> 
> vrouw gooister



Conclusie: een bommenwerper kan een toestel zijn (toestel dat gooit)
Een bommengooier kan enkel een een persoon zijn.
Zelfde voor granaatwerper (toestel) en granaatgooier (persoon).

Een uitsmijter is een persoon en een uitwerper is een toestel.

Werper heeft/geeft wel een dubbelzinnige mogelijkheid: persoon of toestel...

Voor wat werpen betreft:


> Werpen
> buiten enkele vaste verbindingen alleen in formeel taalgebruik gooien


Werpen is dus formeel en beperkt tot vaste verbindingen.

DVD online


----------



## ThomasK

Goeie illustraties, zeg, bedankt! En je merkt, vermoed ik, dat we alleen 'discuswerpen' gebruiken omdat het techniek impliceert, je gooit niet zomaar... En zeer interessant ook: gooien kan alleen een persoon dus. Nooit aan gedacht. Nu, volgens mij is dat onpersoonlijke  'werpen' eigenlijk een metafoor: oorspronkelijk/… kan alleen een mens werpen.

'Uitsmijter' is toch een gerecht? Een 'buitensmijter' eerder een persoon. Maar daarmee komt er een derde "synoniem" ter sprake, met veel meer kracht, lijkt mij.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> 'Uitsmijter' is toch een gerecht? Een 'buitensmijter' eerder een persoon. Maar daarmee komt er een derde "synoniem" ter sprake, met veel meer kracht, lijkt mij.



IK had het over uitsmijter = buitenwipper. Buitenwipper is iemand die in het Belgisch Nederlands 'aangesteld is om rumoerige of ongewenste gasten uit een café, dancing e.d. te zetten'. Ik had het niet over de beroemde sandwich die niets met smijten te maken heeft.
Buitensmijter is ook BE en niet eens algemeen (beweert Van Dale)


> buitensmijter  1 BE; niet algemeen uitsmijter (1)





ThomasK said:


> Nu, volgens mij is dat onpersoonlijke  'werpen' eigenlijk een metafoor: oorspronkelijk/… kan alleen een mens werpen.



Alleen mensen kunnen spreken en dus over werpen spreken, maar:

Een kleiduifuitwerper werpt ook, een vlammenwerper werpt ook, een mens kan  zo geen kleiduiven en vlammen werpen.  Robots werpen meer, beter, hoger en sneller dan wij. Een granaatwerper bijvoorbeeld, vergeleken met een granaatgooier. Ze moesten hun eigen Olympische spelen hebben....

Opgepast: 'werper' kan onpersoonlijk zijn of persoonlijk. 'Werpen' daarentegen bevat daar intrinsiek geen informatie over.


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord met je voorbeelden, maar volgens mij is dat nog altijd metaforisch, in de zin dat het menselijke werpen de basis is en de toepassing op dingen in eerste instantie metaforisch was, maar nu niet meer zo wordt aangevoeld. Zoals be-grijpen niet meer wordt aangevoeld als grijpen, terwijl die betekenis wel de oorspronkelijke was of is. Toch?

De uitsmijter als persoon: sjonge, mij niet bekend!!!


----------



## eno2

Feit is dat dingen en dieren ook letterlijk werpen. Een aap werpt ook. Ik beschouw dat niet als metaforisch werpen, bananenschillen werpen. 



ThomasK said:


> De uitsmijter als persoon: sjonge, mij niet bekend!!!


't is wat hé met dat  Noord-Nederlands (Nederlands-Nederlands?).  Ik sta ook elke dag verbaasd.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, ik ben daar niet van overtuigd. Ik ben er nogal zeker van dat werpen in wezen/ in essentie /een menselijke activiteit is, en dat die benaming dan (snel) breder is gebruikt omdat iets inderdaad op werpen/gooien lijkt. Ik denk dat die theorie in de lijn ligt van Lakoff/johnson, _Living By Metaphors_. De aap doet het, oké, maar geen enkel ander dier, denk ik. Nu, ik weet niet hoe we hieruit raken. Het is een vermoeden van mij, of een hypothese...


----------

